# Martini Cigar???



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I know there are a couple of gin martini drinkers here in the jungle. Looking for some recommendations for a Habanos for a martini cigar.

I've always enjoyed matching cigars with beverages. It is such a pleasant surprise when a particular cigar just seems to "click" with one of my favorite beverages. 

For example, I seem to have tired of the NCs that I usually smoked with my morning coffee. Really couldn't find a new one that I liked. Since I began my latest tumble down the dark side of the slope, I've had a few new ones to try and found that the ERdM Choix Supreme just seemed to "click."

It seems that nearly every Habanos I've smoked goes well with a straight Kentucky bourbon. But, a really cold gin martini is my adult beverage of choice. There is just something about it that seems to bring out the earthy flavors of cigars that I otherwise thought were average. I still like NCs like an RyJ Aniversario or a Bolivar Cofradia with my martini. I just haven't yet found a Habanos that "clicks" with a martini.

Any suggestions?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

qwerty1500 said:


> I know there are a couple of gin martini drinkers here in the jungle. Looking for some recommendations for a Habanos for a martini cigar.
> 
> I've always enjoyed matching cigars with beverages. It is such a pleasant surprise when a particular cigar just seems to "click" with one of my favorite beverages.
> 
> ...


Being a lover of the true (gin) martini, I am required by conscience to post. Unfortunately, I have no recommendation other than smoking a cigar that you enjoy with a beverage you enjoy is a great combination. While I LOVE a good martini, I almost never pair it with a cigar. When I'm smoking, it's usually beer, port, or whiskey (scotch, bourbon, Irish, etc.).

I'll defer to the OBDG for his choice. He's a martini lover, too.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I stick with whiskey (single malt usually), water or beer for the most part. I had a martini with a cigar just once and felt that both the cigar and the martini suffered. I'd be interested in seeing if this pairing works for others as well; particularly which cigar.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I think it might depend on the gin. There's a huge variation among them as to floral/citrus/whatever flavors. 

So far, the few cigars I've tried with gin didn't pair very well. I've been considering trying a Cohiba Siglo Series, maybe a II or a IV, where I notice more grassy and floral notes, with a gin martini but haven't gotten around to it (and I'm afraid it might completely ruin the enjoyment of a good cigar).


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

of the Habanos I've had the only one I can think of woulf be a SP non-plus. But I noted that I do not like GIn and Tonic with any smoke so I doubt I smoke while drinking a martini. 

L-XXX is a big Martini guy. What say you?

T


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

From an article by Barnaby Conrad, III:

Recently I went to Cuba for research. I'd spent all day touring the tobacco fields of the Pinar del Río region, sharing a bus with 20 Turks who complained the whole way back because the pre-ordered lunch included pork, which they don't eat. "Refund! Refund! We are not slaves!" whined their leader to our Cuban guide. They squawked louder when two Italians, a Frenchman and I lit up our Montecristos. Back at the Hotel Nacional, we headed straight to the elegant bar, where the also non-drinking Turks dared not enter. Instead of ordering the customary local specialty, a mojito, or a Daiquiri, I asked the bartender for la bebida mas capitalista--a Martini. I didn't expect much in a run-down Communist country, but the bartender, a cheerful fellow named Antonio, smiled and said, "Si, señor." He didn't even ask me, "Gin or vodka?" which I took as the sign of a gin traditionalist. He loaded Gordon's gin into a glass shaker with ice, stir I hoisted the Martini to my lips and muttered the revolutionary slogan, "Venceremos!" ("We shall overcome!"). It was drier than I would have made it, but it was excellent--What would we call it? Bay of Pigs Delight? High Fidel-ity? My friend Karl Francis, a British filmmaker, promptly dubbed it the "José Martí(ni)" after the great nineteenth century Cuban revolutionary whose name adorns Havana's airport and whose face appears on statues throughout the island. After a few sips, I reached in my breast pocket and pulled out a fresh Montecristo No. 4. Antonio was pleased by this, and produced a cutter and a match. The combination of Yanqui cocktail and Cuban tobacco was superb--and no health gestapo appeared to demand that I extinguish my cigar.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

partagaspete said:


> L-XXX is a big Martini guy. What say you?
> 
> T


He drinks those sissy vodka martinis.  
He's not a gin drinker.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

pnoon said:


> He drinks those sissy vodka martinis.
> He's not a gin drinker.


I like sissy vodka martinis also, very dry, shaken, not stirred. :al 

A VR Familiar seems to complement the drink very well, and vice-versa.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Sounds like you need to do more 'xperimentin' to find one you like. Come to thnk of it, that's a good idea for me too, as the wife will be gone this week-end and I need to clear room in the coolerdor. :w I'll let you know if I find out anything.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I to am a "gin" martini drinker. "Real Men drink Gin":r . The only habano I've found that I enjoy with my martini believe it or not is a Saint Louis Rey. Seems to blend in pretty well together. Course this is my opinion after having 4 or 5. :al :w :r


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Bigga Petey said:


> I like sissy vodka martinis also, very dry, shaken, not stirred. :al
> 
> A VR Familiar seems to complement the drink very well, and vice-versa.


I too drink sissy Vodka Martini's I have never had a traditional Gin Martini I will try one when I get a chance I do like Gin ( well Bomay saffire).

After I typed my reply I also thought of the VR FOrmosa I smoked the other night and the flavor would work but I felt it would over power a martini. Is the Familiar milder?

T


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Gin is the one spirit that makes me ill. Good for all ya all that can drink it. Just the smell of gin makes think of homeless person. I don't mind juniper berries in food like Choucroute.

As far a cigar, my first thought are one of the Le Hoyo series like du Gourmet...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Well, there is a good Martini thread in the Food and Wine Forum if you ever decide to stop being a bloody savage and switch to Vodka Martini's.

Vodka Martini's are the true gentleman's choice when ordering a beverage... just ask Tom, he's a Vodka fan as well (albeit a fan of the lesser Vodka's) still he's a shining example of someone who obviously has class.... he drinks Vodka 

Anyway, back to the real reason of responding to this thread. I also almost never have a Martini with a cigar but whenever I have paired the two I've noticed that I get the most pleasure out of one of the more full bodied smokes. H.Upmann Sir Winston is an excellent choice for a smoke with a cocktail, also tried the Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro and enjoyed it. But my favorite pairing was a Partagas Lusitania with a nice Vodka Martini with a twist. 

The spicy flavor profile of the Party Lusi went exquisitely with the clean refreshing taste of a Pravda/Armadale/or Dolgoruki Vodka Martini.

Enjoy!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Sounds like you need to do more 'xperimentin' to find one you like. Come to thnk of it, that's a good idea for me too, as the wife will be gone this week-end and I need to clear room in the coolerdor. :w I'll let you know if I find out anything.


I don't think you should tackle this alone. Let me know if I can be of any assistance.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

galaga said:


> Sounds like you need to do more 'xperimentin' to find one you like. Come to thnk of it, that's a good idea for me too, as the wife will be gone this week-end and I need to clear room in the coolerdor. I'll let you know if I find out anything.





pnoon said:


> I don't think you should tackle this alone. Let me know if I can be of any assistance.


I can help ya out too mate!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Well, after Matt's game on Saturday -- maybe a Grande Espania 98 or ........ I've got some Bombay Saphire and I still need to let you guys taste that Saki-Tini.....:w


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Vodka Martini's are the true gentleman's choice when ordering a beverage...


Ahhhhh ... that explains it. I'm a hillbilly. No one ever accused me of being a gentleman.

Nevertheless ... thanks for the recommendations! You'all gave me a few to try.

Here is my experience so far...

Have already tried the Monte 4, VR Famosos and Party Short ... none of them "clicked." I have a Partagas Luci in the humi, LXXX, and I'll give it a try too.

I'll also have to try a Sir Winston, Cohiba and a SP Nonplus. When I think about the balance on the credit card and the number of martinis I drink, I sure hope I like the SP better than the Cohiba :r .

Pulled an 02 SLR A from the humi for my before dinner martini this evening. It was really pretty good. Thanks for the suggestion mike32312! I don't know if it "clicked" but it's the best I've tried so far. Time will tell.

Tony was concerned that a cigar might overpower a martini. Instead, I'm beginning to think that a gin martini just overpowers the spiciness of a cigar and highlights the secondary flavors. For example, I tasted very little of spicy flavor of the SLR. Rather than bringing out the earthy flavors I've found in NCs, this time, the martini just seemed to turn on the sweet/floral flavors in the SLR.

I just love this "xperimintin" !!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Qwerty, IMO I don't think the Cohiba would go well with a Gin or Vodka Martini. Most young Cohiba's don't really have what it takes to hold their own against the types of liquor we're talking about here.

Their lighter floral, grassy, and creamy flavor will be wholly underappreciated because of the alcohol masking the more subtle flavors. 

Try the Lusi though, I think you'll like it.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Qwerty, IMO I don't think the Cohiba would go well with a Gin or Vodka Martini. Most young Cohiba's don't really have what it takes to hold their own against the types of liquor we're talking about here.
> 
> Their lighter floral, grassy, and creamy flavor will be wholly underappreciated because of the alcohol masking the more subtle flavors.
> 
> Try the Lusi though, I think you'll like it.


98 lusi or a taboada and some hi end vodka :dr ...... man cant wait to go back to the red square


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

You and me both brother.

Good suggestion on the Taboada, totally forgot about one of those. Yeah they would work great. IMO, if you're thinking either Gin or Vodka something with a little more oomph would be a good pairing.

Maybe even a RyJ Cazadore or a Los Statos Brevas.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I've been giving this some thought. Martinis are definately an in your face beverage and require a full-flavored cigar. I've sipped on a few of those gentlemanly vodka martinis but haven't done enough "xperimintin" with them to reach any conclusions. But, gin and cigars for me have become good, good friends.

It's possible that vodka overwelms the subtle flavors of a cigar. However, I'm really beginning to think that gin seems to mask primarily the spice flavor in a cigar. Gin seems to give the other, more subtle flavors ... earthy, sweet/florial, whatever ... in a full-flavored cigar the chance to shine.

Guess I'm just going to have to keep "xperimintin."


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

qwerty1500 said:


> Guess I'm just going to have to keep "xperimintin."


If by that you mean rip roarin' toasted then pass me the bottle and light me up a full bodied one cause I'm going to be doing some Xperimentin' of my own


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> If by that you mean rip roarin' toasted then pass me the bottle and light me up a full bodied one cause I'm going to be doing some Xperimentin' of my own


That's the problem with martinis. You can get toasted in a hurry. Love the flavor so much that I wish I could just sit and sip on them all evening. Unfortunately, two is about my limit or I get completely toasted. But, that is usually enough to finish a cigar.

Guess I'm turning into a wuss in my old age.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

qwerty1500 said:


> That's the problem with martinis. You can get toasted in a hurry. Love the flavor so much that I wish I could just sit and sip on them all evening. Unfortunately, two is about my limit or I get completely toasted. But, that is usually enough to finish a cigar.
> 
> Guess I'm turning into a wuss in my old age.


You know what they say about Martinis, don't you? One's not enough, and two is too many. My absolute favorite drink. I make em dirty with gin, but sometimes I find myself in the mood for vodka.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

burninator said:


> You know what they say about Martinis, don't you? One's not enough, and two is too many.


Are you kidding? You forgot the MOST important part of the quote!

One's not enough, two is too many, three is just right.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Are you kidding? You forgot the MOST important part of the quote!
> 
> One's not enough, two is too many, three is just right.


Damn! I knew that didn't sound right. :r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey Rick & Pete ya got enough glasses for todays xperimentin:al :al 
if not I can bring some over


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> Hey Rick & Pete ya got enough glasses for todays xperimentin:al :al
> if not I can bring some over


I got glasses covered (along with gin, olives and the required eye-dropper full of vermouth).
How about ice? Can never have enough ice!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

how many 20lb bags ya need??


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> how many 20lb bags ya need??


one would be plenty - or two of the 7 lb would work, too.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

ill bring the sticks:
83 Erdm pan larga 
98 monte especial #1
98 party charlottes
98 erdm lonsdales
01 RG slenderellas
01 Erdm elegantes
05 cohiba sig V
Sorry steve no boli PCs, and a iguana for peter, i heard he likes them!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pnoon said:


> one would be plenty - or two of the 7 lb would work, too.


Light weight eh!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

zemekone said:


> ill bring the sticks:
> 83 Erdm pan larga
> 98 monte especial #1
> 98 party charlottes
> ...


This is gonna be GREAT !


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey qwerty, what time you comin' over?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

zemekone said:


> ill bring the sticks:
> 83 Erdm pan larga
> 98 monte especial #1
> 98 party charlottes
> ...


that's ok Gerry I know this bloke with a box of 97 bolis


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Hey qwerty, what time you comin' over?


Party!!!!!!!!!

Just bought a half-gallon of Bombay. That ought to get us started. Only one martini missing. And, I'm enjoying that with an 02 SLR A. Can bring some of those too! They are REALLY good with a Bombay martini.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

qwerty1500 said:


> Party!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just bought a half-gallon of Bombay. That ought to get us started. Only one martini missing. And, I'm enjoying that with an 02 SLR A. Can bring some of those too! They are REALLY good with a Bombay martini.


I've got plenty of everything. Just show up.
BTW - Where are you from?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

qwerty1500 said:


> Party!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just bought a half-gallon of Bombay. That ought to get us started. Only one martini missing. And, I'm enjoying that with an 02 SLR A. Can bring some of those too! They are REALLY good with a Bombay martini.


Success -- had a very young Qunteros Lonsdale that is still a little harsh, but it went well with the Bombay, vermouth, double salad, martini last night. The martini smoothed the harshness out, the cuba twange shone through. The gin brought out the sweetness of the cigar and the cigar brought out the licorice in the gin.  More 'xperimentin' this afternoon!


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I've got plenty of everything. Just show up.
> BTW - Where are you from?


Illinois. I'd call American Air Lines. Afraid they wouldn't see the humor with a request for a ticket to paradise. :r


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

galaga said:


> Success -- had a very young Qunteros Lonsdale that is still a little harsh, but it went well with the Bombay, vermouth, double salad, martini last night. The martini smoothed the harshness out, the cuba twange shone through. The gin brought out the sweetness of the cigar and the cigar brought out the licorice in the gin.  More 'xperimentin' this afternoon!


Yep. Seems to highlight the sweetness and twang!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

qwerty1500 said:


> Illinois. I'd call American Air Lines. Afraid they wouldn't see the humor with a request for a ticket to paradise. :r


At least they would know where you mean to go. It's 78 and sunny here. Perfect afternoon for martinis and cigars. 
 :dr  :al


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

pnoon said:


> At least they would know where you mean to go. It's 78 and sunny here. Perfect afternoon for martinis and cigars.
> :dr  :al


That's the problem with martinis ... sometimes I seem to forget where I went. :r

It's 70 cloudy and humid here. Also a perfect afternoon for martinis and cigars!!!!!!!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Are ya ready Petey???
I'll be over in less than two shakes of a lambs........


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> Are ya ready Petey???
> I'll be over in less than two shakes of a lambs........


come on over, little winkie!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Ya'll tried the Sake-tini yet?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Ya'll tried the Sake-tini yet?


The OBDG ain't here yet.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Ya'll tried the Sake-tini yet?


mmmmm......goood:dr 
smoked a 92 Upmann perciosas thanks Rick  
the cigar is a spicy little number that went great with the every smooth Saketini


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

ERDM Demi-Tasse went greaat with the martinis, thank Eric. How's everybody's head? Turn down the lights....


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

galaga said:


> ERDM Demi-Tasse went greaat with the martinis, thank Eric. How's everybody's head? Turn down the lights....


A Demi-Tasse huh? If I remember, they have a similar profile to the Choix Supreme that I had with coffee this morning. May have to fire up another one with my football martini. Thanks for the idea!

Head is just fine. That's one of the things I like about martinis. Don't usually feel bad the next day unless I go WAY overboard.

Must have been the Saketinis. :r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

I gotta say thanks to Rick, Pete & Eric for gifting some great smokes Last night
Pete made some great Saketinis & Martinis & cooked some great Brats & chicken
it was also good to see Gerry drag along his better half.....Gabe
A good night was had by all...+ the Padres won


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Good times! i love hanging outt with the S.H.I.T herfer... and i still want my guest shitter medals... :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> I gotta say thanks to Rick, Pete & Eric for gifting some great smokes Last night
> Pete made some great Saketinis & Martinis & cooked some great Brats & chicken
> it was also good to see Gerry drag along his better half.....Gabe
> A good night was had by all...+ the Padres won





galaga said:


> ERDM Demi-Tasse went greaat with the martinis, thank Eric. How's everybody's head? Turn down the lights....





zemekone said:


> Good times! i love hanging outt with the S.H.I.T herfer... and i still want my guest shitter medals... :r


Nothin' better than herfin' with all you guys. 
Good food + good 'tinis + good smokes + good laughs = great times. 
Thanks to all for coming.

As to which cigar was best with a martini? *ALL OF 'EM.*
My personal lineup last night was:
'05 PL Panatela
'05 ERDM Demi Tasse
'92 Upmann Preciosa
'98 Party Charlotte
'02 Punch SS #1

Other tastes included 
Sig V
Party 898NV
Quintero Londres Extra
CTO Robusto
some custom rolled treat

Can't remember what else.

Gerry - I'm with you on the "medals". Gotta get workin' on those.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Nothin' better than herfin' with all you guys.
> Good food + good 'tinis + good smokes + good laughs = great times.
> Thanks to all for coming.
> 
> ...


Looks like there was a lot of "xpermentin" going on out there. Okay, what's the consenus ... what "clicked" with a martini?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

qwerty1500 said:


> Looks like there was a lot of "xpermentin" going on out there. Okay, what's the consenus ... what "clicked" with a martini?


As I said - ALL OF 'EM!
My personal favorites? 
'05 ERDM Demi Tasse & '98 Party Charlotte


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

pnoon said:


> As I said - ALL OF 'EM!


Exactly!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Im not gonna fake the funk... all i did was smoke not a martini fan


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

dont know I had black and tan and then went straight to the burbon F that fu fu drink


----------

